# SIM for UK calls



## D170 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello,

Could anyone recommend me a SIM for making calls from Spain to the UK? My UK SIM charges 20p per min.. I think there are cheaper options available? Lebrara?

Thanks in advance.
D


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Lobster

lobster.es


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Another one for lobster 
The MIL and my dad can't get this modern stuff so they are the only people we call on with conventional fixed or mobile lines.
But if only calling mobiles why not use WhatsApp?
Its free and almost everyone here in Spain uses it.
We also use it for our son and friends in the Uk and to Australia to 'talk' to the daughter, you can video call as well.


----------



## D170 (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks for your replies. Sounds like Lobster is the one. I have to call an 0800, so unfortunately WhatsApp won’t work for this, or else I would have very much gone down that path..

Thanks for the tip on Lobster!

D


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a couple of points about Lobster.
I am a satisfied customer but when you first get the SIM, you usually have to manually configure your phone to get mobile data - it's not automatic (in most cases). Just speak to their customer service and they look at your SIM status and will give you step by step instruction in English.
Also their subscription runs for 28 days (4 weeks). It used to be a month so you are now debited on different date each month.


----------



## D170 (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks, I will look out for that. Had a look on their site and saw there are plenty of places to get a SIM, will try and locate a main shop for ease..

Thanks again
D


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Another vote for Lobster, been with them a few years now, you can even call mobile phones for free. Just a thought about UK 0800 numbers, I have called them on my spanish landline and just dialled 0044800 and then the number, does that not work on Whatssapp?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

When you insert the SIM they will send you the settings for the APN (Access Point Name) which will automatically install so you shouldn't need to do anything.

Sometimes it can happen that you do need to input the APN settings manually but if so they will talk you through it but for reference these are the only parameters which need modifying from a new default APN.

Name Lobster Internet
APN Lobster
APN Protocol IPv4
Mob Virtual Network Type IMSI
Mob Virtual network Value 12420x

Note this is something you will encounter whomever you sign up with and not something peculiar to Lobster.

BTW Lobster operate on the Movistar network which arguably has the beat overall coverage in Spain.


----------



## D170 (Jun 22, 2021)

stevesainty said:


> Another vote for Lobster, been with them a few years now, you can even call mobile phones for free. Just a thought about UK 0800 numbers, I have called them on my spanish landline and just dialled 0044800 and then the number, does that not work on Whatssapp?


Hi Steve, thanks for the reply. I tried it with WhatsApp, but it doesn’t seem to work. To work, I think the number your dialling has to have been registered on WhatsApp’s system (an account created with that number). I have a sneaky suspicion that all UK calls will be chargeable, even if 0800..


----------



## D170 (Jun 22, 2021)

MataMata said:


> When you insert the SIM they will send you the settings for the APN (Access Point Name) which will automatically install so you shouldn't need to do anything.
> 
> Sometimes it can happen that you do need to input the APN settings manually but if so they will talk you through it but for reference these are the only parameters which need modifying from a new default APN.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Great information if I need it 👍


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

D170 said:


> Hi Steve, thanks for the reply. I tried it with WhatsApp, but it doesn’t seem to work. To work, I think the number your dialling has to have been registered on WhatsApp’s system (an account created with that number). I have a sneaky suspicion that all UK calls will be chargeable, even if 0800..


Ive phoned 0800 numbers from here with lobster and they are free. 
Depending who you are calling, they should also have a 'standard' number that you can call as well. My Uk bank account has an 0800 but they give another number for callers outside of the Uk (which is also free from lobster) 
I think it identifies you when calling so you don't wait as long as you might with the 0800 (which they pay for).


----------



## D170 (Jun 22, 2021)

I just discovered you can use Skype to call 0800 numbers for free 😃


----------

